#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Дом

## Аньезка

http://youtu.be/7hFivbgIEqk

----------

Osh (29.01.2012), Vladiimir (21.01.2012), Ануруддха (21.01.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (25.01.2012), Леонид Ш (23.01.2012), Сергей Хабаров (21.01.2012), Слава Эркин (21.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2012)

----------


## Jenia Morozova

потрясающий фильм!

----------

Аньезка (22.01.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

Взаимозависимость такова, что от глобольного потепления даже в Гималаях не спрячешься.
Хотел слово с ошибкой исправить на "глобального", но потом понял, что так точней.
Хороший фильм. Показывает гармоничное естественное начальное равновесие и как механизм эгоистичного деланья его рушит.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Очередное наглядное подтверждение надвигающегося конца. И не смотря на то, что фильм попытались закончить на оптимистической ноте, человечество уж не остановится  :Frown:  точка не возврата была пройдена еще в 20 веке. Человечество - с развитием науки, технологии и глобализации, руководствуясь ненасытным потреблением, уже исчерпало практически все ресурсы планеты. Человечество, разрослось как раковая опухоль, превысив все мыслимые численные рамки своего вида, при которых бы обеспечивался баланс с другими видами и окружающей средой. Половина населения живет в чадящих мегаполисах, сжигая ежедневно миллиарды тонн бензина, для того, чтобы добраться до своей бессмысленной работы в миллиарды офисов из металла, пластика и стекла, чтобы перекладывать с места на место миллионы тонн бумаги, а другая половина живет в нищете на уровне каменного века, страдая от голода и жажды. 
Конец света, будет не от астероидов или землетрясений, как показывают в фильмах-катастрофах, а от недостатка пищи, воды и в конце концов кислорода. Многие люди это уже понимают, предчувствуют и смирились с такой участью, осталось лет 10-20, максимум 50-60.

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012), Сергей Хабаров (23.01.2012)

----------


## Aliona

> Очередное наглядное подтверждение надвигающегося конца... ...Многие люди это уже понимают, предчувствуют и смирились с такой участью, осталось лет 10-20, максимум 50-60.


Если инстинкт самосохранения (или пробудившийся разум) все же не сподвигнет род человеческий на разработку альтернативных путей развития. По типу "Проекта Венеры", например: Жак Фреско: «Выживем, я обещаю»

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012)

----------


## Averin

> Конец света, будет не от астероидов или землетрясений, как показывают в фильмах-катастрофах, а от недостатка пищи, воды и в конце концов кислорода. Многие люди это уже понимают, предчувствуют и смирились с такой участью, осталось лет 10-20, максимум 50-60.


Откуда эти цифры? Любопытно было бы увидеть расчеты.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Откуда эти цифры? Любопытно было бы увидеть расчеты.


Посмотрите фильм. Посмотрите в сети объемы потребления природных ресурсов крупнейшими индустриальными государствами за последнее десятилетие, Китаем например. Гляньте, на демографические прогнозы по увеличению населения планеты. Почитайте статьи про пересыхание рек, от пресноводных ресурсов которых зависит почти половина населения Земного шара, и около половины посевов. И т.д. и т.п.
Пресная вода для орошения и питья, единовременно закончится в реках и водоносных слоях почвы, большинства стран, расположенных в низких широтах, которые по совместительству являются самыми населенными, и это случится раньше чем закончатся запасы нефти, газа и угля. Чуть позже к засухе присоединятся подъем уровня мирового океана и парниковый эффект.
Важны не цифры, а тенденция. Возможно это случиться на несколько десятилетий позже, но это неизбежно. Человечество так устроено, что будет эксплуатировать ресурсы до последнего, гонясь за сиюминутными прибылями и благополучием, а когда ресурсов начнет катастрофически не хватать, то более сильные начнут истреблять более слабых в борьбе за оставшиеся ресурсы.
Конечно, это мое обывательское ИМХО, составленное на основе общедоступной информации, и я ни сколько не претендую на научную точность моих прогнозов.

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012)

----------


## Джыш

Там еще остались деревья!

----------


## Фил

> Если инстинкт самосохранения (или пробудившийся разум) все же не сподвигнет род человеческий на разработку альтернативных путей развития. По типу "Проекта Венеры", например: Жак Фреско: «Выживем, я обещаю»


 Интересное интервью с Жаком Фреско, но все таки один вопрос во всех этих анархическо-хипистских парадигмах мне всегда непонятен. Вот его главная идея, денег не надо, а каждый будет работать там, где ему нравиться. 
А "нигде не нравится работать" такой вариант возможен? И что с такими тогда делать, отстреливать?
Как быть с "непопулярными" профессиями (ассенизатор, первое что приходит в голову  :Smilie:  ), кому "понравится"?

В кибуцах все живут анархически дружно и весело, но у них там и то электронные псевдо-деньги есть (на карточках).

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.01.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Поскольку в свое время интересовался подобными идеями, позволю вставить свои 5 копеек  :Smilie: 




> А "нигде не нравится работать" такой вариант возможен?


Нет, поскольку каждый индивид такого общества ясно понимает, что от его деятельности зависит не только собственное благо, но и благо остальных. Если он не хочет нигде работать и не работает, то он просто не пользуется в полной мере всеми благами, которые произвели другие.



> И что с такими тогда делать, отстреливать?


Либертарии предлагают беседовать и пытаться разобраться, почему у человека такое странное отношение к вполне естественным обязанностям. Возможно у него какие-то проблемы, либо он просто чего-то недопонимает.



> Как быть с "непопулярными" профессиями (ассенизатор, первое что приходит в голову  ), кому "понравится"?


Бесклассовое общество не подразумевает, что Вы выходите на одно место и работаете там до конца жизни. По поводу "грязной" работы опять же следует обратиться к самоосознанию жителей такого общества. Когда люди понимают, что что-то делать надо и это принесет благо обществу, они не делают различий на грязную работу и чистую, а просто ее выполняют. Считается нормальным хотя бы раз в жизни на протяжении года поубирать за всеми (и за собой, в том числе) отходы жизнедеятельности.



> В кибуцах все живут анархически дружно и весело


Паразитируя при этом на капитализме и его благах. То есть ведут борьбу с собственной "кормушкой"  :Smilie: 

Фильм обязательно надо будет посмотреть. Мерси.

----------

Vladiimir (25.01.2012), Велеслав (28.01.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (25.01.2012), Фил (25.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Как быть с "непопулярными" профессиями (ассенизатор, первое что приходит в голову  ), кому "понравится"?


Установить график общественно-полезных работ  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (25.01.2012), Велеслав (28.01.2012), Фил (25.01.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Установить график общественно-полезных работ


 А это уже не получается "каждый занимается тем что ему нравится". Не могу себе реально работающее общество такое представить. Это должны все люди как на подбор быть разумными и ответственными, а где таких взять?! В рамках небольшого СНТ даже таких нет  :Frown: 
А потом, Жак в своем интервью, говорит, что если человек захочет себе дом из 40 комнат, то ему выдадут сертификат на посещение психиатра, т.к. у него что-то не так с восприятием.

Вы, Pema, пишите что "Либертарии предлагают беседовать и пытаться разобраться, почему у человека такое странное отношение к вполне естественным обязанностям. Возможно у него какие-то проблемы, либо он просто чего-то недопонимает."


Т.е. если мне действительно, нужен дом в 40 комнат, то вместо него меня будут убеждать и править мозг, что он мне не нужен. Так и видится, что в таком обществе самыми востребованными будут не банкиры и мусорщики, а психологи и психиатры. Недалеко и до Оруэлловских "5-минуток ненависти"  :Smilie:

----------

Lungrig (26.01.2012), Велеслав (28.01.2012), Джигме (26.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.01.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Поскольку в свое время интересовался подобными идеями, позволю вставить свои 5 копеек 
> Нет, поскольку каждый индивид такого общества ясно понимает, что от его деятельности зависит не только собственное благо, но и благо остальных. Если он не хочет нигде работать и не работает, то он просто не пользуется в полной мере всеми благами, которые произвели другие.


 У нас такие есть, называются бомжи. И им вполне хватает для жизни тех благ которые есть. Но поскольку этих благ у них очень мало, они естественным образом вымирают. И бомжами хотят стать очень-очень мало населения РФ. 
А вот если бы бомжам давали бы бесплатную еду, жилье, предметы всякие обихода. По минимуму, не роскошно. Страшно представить, мне кажется что те, кто хотят себе дом в 40 комнат, кормили бы бесчисленную армию бомжей! (что сейчас и происходит в социалистической Швеции)

Pema, ключевая фраза "каждый индивид такого общества ясно понимает". Она же и камень преткновения по реализации такого общества. К превеликому сожалению  :Frown:

----------

Alex (25.01.2012), Алевлад (25.01.2012), Велеслав (28.01.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Бесклассовое общество не подразумевает, что Вы выходите на одно место и работаете там до конца жизни.
> 
> Считается нормальным хотя бы раз в жизни на протяжении года поубирать за всеми (и за собой, в том числе) отходы жизнедеятельности.


 Как быть с квалифицированными профессиями на которые только учится надо лет 10-15: врач, хирург, музыкант? Кардиохирург или пианист будет (хотя бы раз) своими чувствительными руками что копать или таскать?  :Frown:

----------

Alex (25.01.2012), Велеслав (28.01.2012), Вова Л. (25.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Не могу себе реально работающее общество такое представить.


Поэтому и называется Утопия  :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (25.01.2012), Леонид Ш (25.01.2012), Фил (25.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Если инстинкт самосохранения (или пробудившийся разум) все же не сподвигнет род человеческий на разработку альтернативных путей развития. По типу "Проекта Венеры", например: Жак Фреско: «Выживем, я обещаю»


Глянул, - сказочная утопия, и розовые мечты. Может это и прокатило бы, живи на Земле 500 000 000 человек, с контролируемой численностью, при этом не черпавших те ресурсы, которые уже были исчерпаны до сегодняшнего дня. На деле же, через несколько десятилетий будет 9 000 000 000, двум третям из которых нечего будет есть и пить.
Какие-то подземные туннели из Москвы в Нью-Йорк, супер дома, о чем он вообще говорит, это какое количество металлов и полимеров нужно? Металлы и полимеры, к слову появляются из руды и нефти, запасы которых на исходе. Относительно пропитания и сельского хозяйства, тут дело даже не в механизации сельского хозяйства, а в количестве с.х. земель, которые занимают уже почти все пространство пригодное к посевам, и крайне истощены. И все разговоры, что Земля могла бы прокормить и 30 млрд. населения - ложь, просто банально не хватит воды для полива, а в северных широтах много не вырастишь. 
Что касается идиллической картинки про общество без власти и денег, то где-то мы уже это слышали, и это еще более утопично, чем подземные поезда, на которых за пару часов доезжаешь из Москвы в Нью-Йорк.

Главными врагами преуспевающих стран, находящихся в умеренных широтах, скоро объявят не террористов и сепаратистов, а массовые миллиардные волны миграции. США уже построили стену на границе с Мексикой, и продолжают наращивать и укреплять этот рубеж. Мексика - это единственное опасное сухопутное направление для США в этом плане, сначала там поставят автоматические пулеметы, затем реактивную артиллерию, а потом вполне смогут применить и ТЯО с ХО. Европа, тоже задумалась над проблемой массовой миграции. А вот у нас тысячи километров, плохо защищенной границы от Украины до Тихого океана и когда, через несколько десятилетий пересохнут основные реки Китая, Индии и Средней Азии, то к нам в гости с Юга придут 2 млрд. китайцев, 2 млрд. индийцев и 1,5 млрд, турков, иранцев, пакистанцев и др. среднеазиатских народов - тогда уже никакое оружие не поможет. 

Так вот суть в том, что когда все начнет заканчиваться, то сытые и богатые, вовсе не будут радостно делиться с бедными, и не примут их в братские объятья, а будут лупить по ним, из всего имеющегося арсенала. А в еще более дальней перспективе, самые богатые, будут строить для себя подземные убежища, на территории США и Канады, с кислородными генераторами и запасами чистой воды и пищи, окружая их тысячами рубежей автоматических вооружений. 

Выдумывать альтернативные пути развития, для многомиллиардного населения, на мой взгляд уже поздно, этим нужно было заниматься сразу после второй мировой войны, а сейчас правительствам успешных и процветающих стран, ничего не остается, кроме как боевые вирусы судорожно придумывать, чтобы сократить население планеты раз в 10.

P.S. Еще раз, из чего строить города для миллиардов счастливых землян, которые будут там кайфовать без денег, каждый занимаясь любимым делом? Руда заканчивается, нефть и газ = полимеры заканчиваются, пресная вода заканчивается, уран заканчивается, леса заканчиваются, с.х. земли истощены. Видел в инете статью, в которой говорилось, что Китай за последние 10 лет строительного бума, потребил ресурсов, столько же, сколько все человечество за предыдущие 200 лет.

Так, что на мой взгляд, прогноз будущего для человечества скорее крайне пессимистический и негативный, чем розово-оптимистический нарисованный Жаком Фреско.

----------

Alex (25.01.2012), Велеслав (28.01.2012), Фил (26.01.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

*Фил*, я бы мог подробно расписать ответы и на новые вопросы, но не буду, поскольку есть такое неблагое действие речи как "пустословие". Вот дабы его избежать, предлагаю все-таки еще раз вспомнить про то, что говорим мы с Вами о том, что недоступно не только для нас, но и для ближайших поколений. А потому и нет смысла его так подробно разбирать - Кропоткин, Бакунин, Прудон и их оппоненты сделали это за нас еще 100 лет назад.
Ну и в довершении хочу немного поиграть в Капитана Очевидность (дабы это обсуждение совсем потеряло смысл), напомнив, что самый эффективный способ достичь счастья для себя и для других - практика бодхичитты. Ни одна политическая идеалогия не способна принести такой результат, в том числе и упомянутый анархизм.

П.С. Свой первый пост в этой теме я написал исключительно ради демонстрации того, что в рамках теоритического обсуждения можно найти ответ практически на любой вопрос  :Smilie:

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012), Тао (26.01.2012), Фил (26.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Нет, поскольку каждый индивид такого общества ясно понимает, что от его деятельности зависит не только собственное благо, но и благо остальных.


В современном мире люди тоже много чего понимают, но чаще всего исходят не из понимания того что правильно ил не правильно, а из корыстных соображений.




> Если он не хочет нигде работать и не работает, то он просто не пользуется в полной мере всеми благами, которые произвели другие.


Даже в капиталистических Штатах есть много семей которые просто живут на пособия от государства, порасту паразитируют. Зачем работать когда можно нарожать много детей и сидеть дома? В Европе такая же ситуация, только хуже. Поэтому европейцы так не любят нелегалов, так как многие едут туда чтобы сесть на шею работающим европейцам.

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012), Фил (26.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Так и видится, что в таком обществе самыми востребованными будут не банкиры и мусорщики, а психологи и психиатры.


Нужны же будут специалисты которые будут объяснять здравомыслящим людям почему они не правы и почему их здравая позиция на самом деле на здравая а "больная". :Smilie:

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012), Фил (26.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

А что касается фильма то фильм ни о чем. По поводу парникового эффекта то его значение сильно преувеличено, в отличие от от влияния солнца, которое похоже вообще не учитывается.

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012), Кунсанг (05.06.2012), Фил (26.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А что касается фильма то фильм ни о чем. По поводу парникового эффекта то его значение сильно преувеличено, в отличие от от влияния солнца, которое похоже вообще не учитывается.


Фильм как раз "о чем". И парниковый эффект, это лишь отдаленный сценарий. Сейчас мы уже имеем: истощение пресноводных ресурсов, включая почвенные воды; истощение и эрозия пахотных земель; вырубка основных массивов лесов; истощение запасов полезных ископаемых: нефти, газа, руд; вылов 3/4 рыбы в океанах; исчезновение многих видов животных, загрязнение окружающей среды, постоянно растущая численность населения. Все это показано в фильме наглядно, с примерами. 

Чтобы увидеть перспективы человечества, не нужно сложных математических вычислений, достаточно осознать два, непрерывно идущих процесса: 1. прогрессивно растущая численность населения; 2. исчерпание природных ресурсов, от которых зависит существование человечества, многие из которых не восполнимы, либо восполнимы, но длительным сроком рекреации. Плюс, к этим двум процессам, можно добавить такое человеческое качество, как нежелание признавать наличие проблем, предпочитая закрывать на них глаза до самого последнего момента. Есть несколько русских пословиц, отражающих эту общечеловеческую черту: "пока гром не грянет - мужик не перекрестится" и "пока жаренный петух в задницу не клюнет", только когда он клюет, то уже обычно поздно, что-либо предпринимать.

----------

AndyZ (26.01.2012), Велеслав (28.01.2012), Фил (27.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> На деле же, через несколько десятилетий будет 9 000 000 000, двум третям из которых нечего будет есть и пить.


тогда буддизм  - единственная альтернатива для переправы людей в нирвану?
подумать только все ЖС - в людей, потом в нирвану....

----------


## Джигме

> Фильм как раз "о чем". И парниковый эффект, это лишь отдаленный сценарий.


В исотрии планеты уже были случаи глобального повышения температуры и понижения. И некоторые ученые связывают это не с парниковым эффектом а с активностью солнца и изменением оси Земли. Дело в том что Земля походу движения раскачивается и не всегда имеет одинаковый угол наклона.




> Сейчас мы уже имеем: истощение пресноводных ресурсов, включая почвенные воды; истощение и эрозия пахотных земель; вырубка основных массивов лесов; истощение запасов полезных ископаемых: нефти, газа, руд; вылов 3/4 рыбы в океанах; исчезновение многих видов животных, загрязнение окружающей среды, постоянно растущая численность населения. Все это показано в фильме наглядно, с примерами.


Там правда еще забыли сказать что не везде этот процесс идет равномерно. И истощение ресурсов тоже идет не равномерно. А то в Индии видите ли бедные люди с колодцев воду таскают и им ее не хватает, а в Лас-Вегасе в сутки по 800 литров на человека расходуют. Так вы сравните территорию Индии с территорией США и посчитайте плотность населения, вот и все. Если США сей час дать такую же плотность населения как в Индии то у них и будет Индия. И надо планировать семью как это делают в цивилизованных странах и думать прежде чем заводить детей. А то помню интервью одно нищей из Бомбею которая живет в картонном доме с 5-6 детьми и говорит что хочет еще одного ребенка хочет родить. Она так чувствует что надо, а потом может стерилизацию сделает. 




> Чтобы увидеть перспективы человечества, не нужно сложных математических вычислений, достаточно осознать два, непрерывно идущих процесса: 1. прогрессивно растущая численность населения; 2. исчерпание природных ресурсов, от которых зависит существование человечества, многие из которых не восполнимы, либо восполнимы, но длительным сроком рекреации. Плюс, к этим двум процессам, можно добавить такое человеческое качество, как нежелание признавать наличие проблем, предпочитая закрывать на них глаза до самого последнего момента. Есть несколько русских пословиц, отражающих эту общечеловеческую черту: "пока гром не грянет - мужик не перекрестится" и "пока жаренный петух в задницу не клюнет", только когда он клюет, то уже обычно поздно, что-либо предпринимать.


По поводу исчерпания природных ресурсов и прогрессивно растущей численности я уже писал что растет население не везде и не везде одинаково исчерпываются ресурсы. От того что и Индии может начаться голод и исчерпаться все ресурсы нам не холодно и не жарко. У нас в России ресурсов на сотни и тысячи лет хватит еще, да и население не растет. В Европе ресурсы начали использовать более экологично и экономично и население тоже перестало расти. А если в Индии и прочих бедных странах будет расти население и исчерпываться ресурсы то это будет только их проблемой а не всего человечества. А то по вашим словам выходит что если в Индии население будет 5 миллиардов человек то нам всем, а особенно в России настанет трындец, и реки у нас пересохнут и нефть закончится и эрозия почвы пойдет и ваще....  Не чего будет есть индусам, значит они просто будут умирать от голода и население расти перестанет. Не будет у них ресурсов, опять же будет идти естественная стабилизация населения. 
А что касается жареного петуха и грома  то вы не правы. Вы рассуждаете так как будто все человечество это один человек, которому достаточно посидеть и подумать и он все поймет. Нет, человечество это несколько миллиардов человек часть из которых понимает, часть из которых может понять, часть из которых не может понять, а часть из которых понимает но ничего никогда делать не будет по разным причинам. И бить в набат и кричать "караул, спасайтесь!" нет смысла. Вы что думаете что Китайцы или США ограничат потребление ресурсов в ущерб растущей экономике? Нет, никто этого делать не будет. Они будут вести политику в таком русле чтобы эти самые ресурсы в достатке текли в их страны даже в ущерб другим. И это не потому что китайцы или американцы такие злые, а потому что они просто напросто так же как и все люди хотят во первых жить, а во вторых не просто жить а жить хорошо. Такова глобальная ситуация в мире. Так что снимайте вы фильмы или не снимайте про экологию, это будет просто фильм а не месседж который способен изменить мир.

ЗЫ  Общемирового коллапса не будет, могут быть локальные коллапсы в отдельных странах но не более того.

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012), Фил (27.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> ЗЫ  Общемирового коллапса не будет, могут быть локальные коллапсы в отдельных странах но не более того.


наиболее реальный вариант коллапса именно связан с экологической катастрофой.....

вот недавно было очень жаркое лето в России, и урожаи зерновых резко упали и был наложен запрет на вывоз пшеницы из России... на мировых рынках в 2 раза поднялась цена... в России за одну ночь - те, кто имел большие объемы пшеницы разбогатели в 2 раза(!)....
а теперь представьте, что жара будет не год, а пять... и не только в России, и например в Китае и где-нибудь в Бразилии...... тогда действительно толпы экологических беженцев пойдут за пресной водой.... даже пулеметы их не остановят... их будет миллионы и миллионы.... .
Есть даже такая легенда - предсказание....: люди будут искать воду, и когда будут видеть блеск, будут идти на блеск, в надежде что это сверкает вода на жгучем солнце, однако это будет золото... и не найдя воду начнут умирать....

----------

Леонид Ш (27.01.2012), Фил (27.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> наиболее реальный вариант коллапса именно связан с экологической катастрофой.....
> 
> вот недавно было очень жаркое лето в России, и урожаи зерновых резко упали и был наложен запрет на вывоз пшеницы из России... на мировых рынках в 2 раза поднялась цена... в России за одну ночь - те, кто имел большие объемы пшеницы разбогатели в 2 раза(!)....


А вот вы знаете сколько раз золото и нефть так же скачкообразно поднималось в цене, а металлы и много чего еще чего, что в отличие от пшеницы нечем было заменить? И ничего не случилось, мир живет и будет жить еще очень долго.




> а теперь представьте, что жара будет не год, а пять... и не только в России, и например в Китае и где-нибудь в Бразилии......


  представьте себе что есть такие страны в которых такая жара круглый год, и там даже (о ужас) люди живут много веков!
К вопросу о пшенице, то этот вопрос легко решим. Во первых пшеница не единственный источник углеводов, во вторых есть сорта пшеницы которые в жару не сгорает, в дожди не гниет. Просто у нас большинство засейщиков такие сорта не засевает по причине того что такая пшеница стоит дороже. А вот европейцы сеют именно такую и не жалуются.




> тогда действительно толпы экологических беженцев пойдут за пресной водой.... даже пулеметы их не остановят... их будет миллионы и миллионы....


Мне интересно как миллионы индийцев дойдут до до России? Пешком что ли? Или на самолетах будут летать и прыгать с парашютами? А по поводу пулеметов вы это зря, они очень хорошо останавливают кого угодно. А еще есть артиллерия, танки, авиация и много чего другого интересного. Вообще в вопросах уничтожения себе подобных человечество очень далеко ушло.

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012), Кунсанг (28.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> А вот вы знаете сколько раз золото и нефть так же скачкообразно поднималось в цене, а металлы и много чего еще чего, что в отличие от пшеницы нечем было заменить? И ничего не случилось, мир живет и будет жить еще очень долго.
> 
> 
> Мне интересно как миллионы индийцев дойдут до до России? Пешком что ли? Или на самолетах будут летать и прыгать с парашютами? А по поводу пулеметов вы это зря, они очень хорошо останавливают кого угодно. А еще есть артиллерия, танки, авиация и много чего другого интересного. Вообще в вопросах уничтожения себе подобных человечество очень далеко ушло.


Джигме, детсад...
я про индию писала?))) я про бразилию с китаем... географию не знаю...
и золото с нефтью все таки от пшеницы отличаются....попробуйте угадать с трех раз :Big Grin:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В исотрии планеты уже были случаи глобального повышения температуры и понижения. И некоторые ученые связывают это не с парниковым эффектом а с активностью солнца и изменением оси Земли. Дело в том что Земля походу движения раскачивается и не всегда имеет одинаковый угол наклона.


Такие вещи случаются циклично раз в несколько десятков миллионов лет и раз в несколько сот миллионов лет, более масштабно. Раз в несколько десятков миллионов лет, происходит частичное оледенение планеты, сопровождающееся частичным вымиранием биосферы, а раз в несколько сот миллионов лет лет - полное вымирание, вплоть до микроорганизмов. Таких тотальных вымираний всего живого на Земле, по гипотезам ученых было как минимум два. Это процессы очень медленные и происходят постепенно в течении сотен тысяч лет. Но мы сейчас говорим совсем о других процессах.   




> Там правда еще забыли сказать что не везде этот процесс идет равномерно. И истощение ресурсов тоже идет не равномерно. А то в Индии видите ли бедные люди с колодцев воду таскают и им ее не хватает, а в Лас-Вегасе в сутки по 800 литров на человека расходуют. Так вы сравните территорию Индии с территорией США и посчитайте плотность населения, вот и все.


Основное направление затраты пресной воды - это сельское хозяйство, а не питье и помывка людей. Нет смысла даже сравнивать количество кубометров воды, уходящей на бытовые нужды и на орошение. Сельское хозяйство широко развито в большинстве стран низких широт с возможностью орошения, в т.ч. и в Индии с США. Реки пересыхают и уже несколько лет не доходят до океана, как в Индии, так и в США. Истощаются горные ледники, из которых берут начало многие реки, меняются картины муссонов.




> Если США сей час дать такую же плотность населения как в Индии то у них и будет Индия. И надо планировать семью как это делают в цивилизованных странах и думать прежде чем заводить детей. А то помню интервью одно нищей из Бомбею которая живет в картонном доме с 5-6 детьми и говорит что хочет еще одного ребенка хочет родить. Она так чувствует что надо, а потом может стерилизацию сделает.


В том то и дело, что планировать семью в бедных странах не будут. И население Земли будет регулярно прирастать именно за счет населения бедных и нищих стран.




> По поводу исчерпания природных ресурсов и прогрессивно растущей численности я уже писал что растет население не везде и не везде одинаково исчерпываются ресурсы. От того что и Индии может начаться голод и исчерпаться все ресурсы нам не холодно и не жарко. У нас в России ресурсов на сотни и тысячи лет хватит еще, да и население не растет. В Европе ресурсы начали использовать более экологично и экономично и население тоже перестало расти.


Смотрите шире на проблему. Да в России, Северной Европе, в Канаде и на севере США нет проблем с пресной водой, но и урожаи собрать в этих регионах удастся только для утоления потребностей населения этих самых территорий, да и не все культуры у нас на севере можно выращивать. Даже сейчас, пока пищевой кризис еще не наступил, Россия очень сильно зависит от импорта широкого спектра продуктов питания. А некоторых ископаемых ресурсов, даже в России не хватит на сотни и тысячи лет.




> А если в Индии и прочих бедных странах будет расти население и исчерпываться ресурсы то это будет только их проблемой а не всего человечества. А то по вашим словам выходит что если в Индии население будет 5 миллиардов человек то нам всем, а особенно в России настанет трындец, и реки у нас пересохнут и нефть закончится и эрозия почвы пойдет и ваще....  Не чего будет есть индусам, значит они просто будут умирать от голода и население расти перестанет. Не будет у них ресурсов, опять же будет идти естественная стабилизация населения.


Вы чего-то не понимаете. Сейчас мир стал глобальным, и если периодически возникающий голод в некоторых странах Африки, на Россию никак не влияет. То тотальный голод и исчезновение запасов пресной воды в Китае, Индии и странах Средней и Центральной Азии отразиться самым прямым образом. Вы видно не читали мои предыдущие сообщения в теме, а там я говорил про проблемы массовой миграции. Вы только представьте, сейчас в Китае и Индии более 2,5 млрд человек, через несколько десятков лет будет намного больше, в Пакистане, Иране, Ираке, Турции и в бывших Советских республиках Средней Азии тоже скоро 1 миллиард наберется. Как вы думаете куда идти этим людям, когда их земли станут пустыней, и закончатся запасы пищи и воды? Ну пускай турки, жители Ближнего Востока и Северной Африки направятся в Европу. Но китайцам, индийцам, пакистанцам и иранцам, просто больше некуда будет идти кроме как на север. Это будет самое великое и ужасное переселение народов, которое видела Земля. У нас в России население около 140 миллионов человек, и тенденций к увеличению нет. 
А теперь представьте картину когда на наших южных границах появляются лагеря беженцев, сначала десятки и сотни тысяч, а потом десятки и сотни миллионов, и они начинают планомерно просачиваться на территорию России. Это гуманитарная катастрофа планетного масштаба, и все к этому идет. 
Тут еще возможны варианты с военной экспансией, что Китаю вполне под силу, а у России кроме ЯО отбиваться нечем.




> А что касается жареного петуха и грома  то вы не правы. Вы рассуждаете так как будто все человечество это один человек, которому достаточно посидеть и подумать и он все поймет. Нет, человечество это несколько миллиардов человек часть из которых понимает, часть из которых может понять, часть из которых не может понять, а часть из которых понимает но ничего никогда делать не будет по разным причинам. И бить в набат и кричать "караул, спасайтесь!" нет смысла. Вы что думаете что Китайцы или США ограничат потребление ресурсов в ущерб растущей экономике? Нет, никто этого делать не будет. Они будут вести политику в таком русле чтобы эти самые ресурсы в достатке текли в их страны даже в ущерб другим. И это не потому что китайцы или американцы такие злые, а потому что они просто напросто так же как и все люди хотят во первых жить, а во вторых не просто жить а жить хорошо. Такова глобальная ситуация в мире. Так что снимайте вы фильмы или не снимайте про экологию, это будет просто фильм а не месседж который способен изменить мир.


Тут я с вами полностью согласен. Я как раз констатирую факт, что человечество не исправимо, и конец неотвратим. Когда клюнет "жаренный петух" (а он уже начал клевать), уже поздно будет что-либо предпринимать.  




> ЗЫ  Общемирового коллапса не будет, могут быть локальные коллапсы в отдельных странах но не более того.


А я уверен, что будет! Все к тому идет. Большинство людей не хотят верить в плохое, даже когда оно уже происходит на их глазах. Типа с неба падают бомбы, а человек смотрит на них и думает: "на соседа упадет, а меня пронесет".

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А вот вы знаете сколько раз золото и нефть так же скачкообразно поднималось в цене, а металлы и много чего еще чего, что в отличие от пшеницы нечем было заменить? И ничего не случилось, мир живет и будет жить еще очень долго.


Нефть, газ, золото и другие металлы, нельзя есть и пить. Уже говорилось, что в странах низких широт, где выращивается основная масса с/х продукции - много пахотных земель истощены, отравлены химическими удобрениями и нарастает дефицит воды для орошения. Основная проблема, что человечество потребляет больше, чем создает. Численность потребителей постоянно растет, а возможности производства продуктов питания, уже давно на пределе, и идет планомерное и неотвратимое истощение ресурсов.   




> представьте себе что есть такие страны в которых такая жара круглый год, и там даже (о ужас) люди живут много веков!
> К вопросу о пшенице, то этот вопрос легко решим. Во первых пшеница не единственный источник углеводов, во вторых есть сорта пшеницы которые в жару не сгорает, в дожди не гниет. Просто у нас большинство засейщиков такие сорта не засевает по причине того что такая пшеница стоит дороже. А вот европейцы сеют именно такую и не жалуются.


Не нужно сравнивать временные засухи и неурожаи, с тотальным пересыханием рек, эрозией, опустыниванием земель и изменением цикла муссонов. К тому-же не стоит переоценивать с.х. возможности умеренных и северных широт. В Европе и России много не вырастишь, хватит лишь для пропитания собственного населения, и очень скромного экспорта в мировом масштабе, в урожайные годы.




> Мне интересно как миллионы индийцев дойдут до до России? Пешком что ли?


Индийцы, Пакистанцы, Иранцы могут даже и пешком. Через территорию Ирана и Средне Азиатских республик. Раньше народы кочевали по этим путям. К тому же сейчас есть автомобили, автобусы, грузовики и т.п. В Китае, вообще к нашим границам ведут многополосные автобаны.




> А по поводу пулеметов вы это зря, они очень хорошо останавливают кого угодно. А еще есть артиллерия, танки, авиация и много чего другого интересного. Вообще в вопросах уничтожения себе подобных человечество очень далеко ушло.


Это может прокатить в США, где единственное опасное направление для неконтролируемого потока беженцев - это граница с Мексикой, которую они укрепляют уже много лет, а сейчас начали укреплять даже границу с Канадой. В России же тысячи километров плохо укрепленной границы, с бывшими среднеазиатскими республиками СССР, она и вовсе отсутствует. Пушек, пулеметов и самолетов не хватит, чтобы перекрыть всю протяженность границы, остается только массово применять тактическое ядерное оружие на всем протяжении границы, тысячи зарядов, что тоже приведет к экологической катастрофе. К тому же есть еще моральный аспект, одно дело, если нападет китайская армия, а другое дело, если это будет миллионные потоки безоружных, голодных беженцев. Тут уже геноцид будет. На подобный беспредел, разве что США способны.

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Джигме, детсад...
> я про индию писала?))) я про бразилию с китаем... географию не знаю...
> и золото с нефтью все таки от пшеницы отличаются....попробуйте угадать с трех раз


Мая вы похоже внутренне тяготеете к детсаду если о нем вспоминаете.
Про уровень ваших знаний я уже понял раз не понимаете что такое экономика и на чем она строится. Попробуйте угадать с 10 раз (хотя для вас и этого будет мало)  что сильнее скажется на экономике и благосостоянии населения рост цен на нефть или на пшеницу. 




> представьте себе что есть такие страны в которых такая жара круглый год, и там даже (о ужас) люди живут много веков!
> К вопросу о пшенице, то этот вопрос легко решим. Во первых пшеница не единственный источник углеводов, во вторых есть сорта пшеницы которые в жару не сгорает, в дожди не гниет. Просто у нас большинство засейщиков такие сорта не засевает по причине того что такая пшеница стоит дороже. А вот европейцы сеют именно такую и не жалуются.


Этот кусок моего сообщения вы похоже проигнорировали сознательно.

А что касается вашего метода ведения споров то я помню как вы устроили мне флейм в переписке, а потом добавили меня в игнор чтобы я не успел вам ответить на ваши грубые и тупые сообщения. Вы похоже хотите опять повторить? Мая будете вести себя как истеричная девочка,  я буду с вами разговаривать как с истеричной девочкой. Вы похоже с прошлого раза это не поняли, или не хотите понять, но я с вами сюсюкаться не буду.

----------


## Джигме

> Нефть, газ, золото и другие металлы, нельзя есть и пить.


От нефти мировая экономика и сельское хозяйство зависит гораздо сильнее чем от засух. Вырастет стоимость нефти вырастет стоимость всего. А может статься и так что рентабельность некоторых производств в частности сельского хозяйства станет не просто нулевой а минусовой. Поэтому из за нефти и газа а не из за пшеницы идут войны и плетутся политические интриги. Сей час мировая стабильность в большей степени зависит не от цен на сельхозпродукцию а от нормального функционирования банковской системы, акций, ГКО, индексов и т.п. Помните к каким эхом отозвался недавний ипотечный кризис в США? А кризис 1998 года? А это только цветочки, могло быть хуже. 




> Уже говорилось, что в странах низких широт, где выращивается основная масса с/х продукции - много пахотных земель истощены, отравлены химическими удобрениями и нарастает дефицит воды для орошения. Основная проблема, что человечество потребляет больше, чем создает. Численность потребителей постоянно растет, а возможности производства продуктов питания, уже давно на пределе, и идет планомерное и неотвратимое истощение ресурсов.


Ну так это проблемы этих самых стран а не всего мира. Европа вон даже умудряется экспортировать сельхозпродукцию, хотя себестоимость производства там выше.





> Не нужно сравнивать временные засухи и неурожаи, с тотальным пересыханием рек, эрозией, опустыниванием земель и изменением цикла муссонов. К тому-же не стоит переоценивать с.х. возможности умеренных и северных широт. В Европе и России много не вырастишь, хватит лишь для пропитания собственного населения, и очень скромного экспорта в мировом масштабе, в урожайные годы.


Тотального пересыхания по всей планете быть не может. Пол поводу Европы я уже писал что европейцы прекрасно обеспечивают себя сельхозпродукцией и даже на экспорт гонят. И Россия могла бы себя обеспечивать более чем на 100% если бы поддерживала бы местных производителей. 





> Индийцы, Пакистанцы, Иранцы могут даже и пешком. Через территорию Ирана и Средне Азиатских республик. Раньше народы кочевали по этим путям. К тому же сейчас есть автомобили, автобусы, грузовики и т.п. В Китае, вообще к нашим границам ведут многополосные автобаны.


Блин как они дойдут та все до нас пешком то? :Smilie:  Помню из истории когда Тамерлан пошел войной на Золотую Орду то он встал перед сложной задачей как ему переправить сове огромное войско через казахские степи, так ка нужно было кормить и поить как людей, так и скот. А численность его войска максимум составляла 200 тыс человек, а тут многомиллионная армия беженцев пешочком пойдет :Smilie:  




> Пушек, пулеметов и самолетов не хватит, чтобы перекрыть всю протяженность границы, остается только массово применять тактическое ядерное оружие на всем протяжении границы, тысячи зарядов, что тоже приведет к экологической катастрофе.


Не дойдут до нас эти миллионы пешком, и не машинах не доедут тоже.

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> От нефти мировая экономика и сельское хозяйство зависит гораздо сильнее чем от засух. Вырастет стоимость нефти вырастет стоимость всего. А может статься и так что рентабельность некоторых производств в частности сельского хозяйства станет не просто нулевой а минусовой. Поэтому из за нефти и газа а не из за пшеницы идут войны и плетутся политические интриги. Сей час мировая стабильность в большей степени зависит не от цен на сельхозпродукцию а от нормального функционирования банковской системы, акций, ГКО, индексов и т.п. Помните к каким эхом отозвался недавний ипотечный кризис в США? А кризис 1998 года? А это только цветочки, могло быть хуже.


Перманентные засухи в некоторых отдельных регионах, сильно отличаются от глобального изменения климата, пересыхания рек, опустынивания и эрозии земель на территории стран, производящих большую часть с.х. продукции планеты.
Нефтяные и биржевые кризисы - ничто по сравнению с глобальным продовольственным кризисом. От тех кризисов, никто массово не голодал и не умирал. Бедные люди подтянули пояса, средний класс не смог позволить третью машину в семью, а некоторые богачи опечалились потерей части накопленного. Когда начнется глобальный продовольственный кризис (это когда *на всей планете* реальных запасов еды, будет меньше, чем нужно для того, чтобы прокормить все население планеты), то бедные будут умирать от голода, средний класс будет судорожно добывать пропитание, а богачи накапливать максимально возможные запасы продовольствия, охраняя их посредством частных армий.




> Ну так это проблемы этих самых стран а не всего мира.


Когда проблемы у африканской страны с населением в несколько миллионов человек - это проблема только этой страны и нескольких соседних, принимающих беженцев. Когда проблемы возникнут в большинстве стран от экватора до средних широт, а это 75-80% населения Земли - то это будет проблема всего мира. Вы только представьте себе такое глобальное "Сомали" на территории почти всей Азии, Африки и части Америки.




> Европа вон даже умудряется экспортировать сельхозпродукцию, хотя себестоимость производства там выше.


Европа как экспортирует, так и импортирует - это и называется глобализация. Огромные площади в Бразилии засеиваются соей, в Испании овощами, в Северной и Южной Африке пшеницей, в США выращивают кукурузу и сосредоточено производство мяса и птицы, удобрения производятся в Китае, налажена логистика и транспортировка морскими путями, и все это принадлежит нескольким транснациональным корпорациям. 
К слову рис, выращиваемый и собираемый по несколько урожаев в год в Индии и Китае, практически не импортируется, т.к. съедается самими Индийцами и Китайцами, которых совсем скоро станет 3 миллиарда.




> Тотального пересыхания по всей планете быть не может. Пол поводу Европы я уже писал что европейцы прекрасно обеспечивают себя сельхозпродукцией и даже на экспорт гонят. И Россия могла бы себя обеспечивать более чем на 100% если бы поддерживала бы местных производителей.


Для продовольственного кризиса и не нужно тотального пересыхания на всей планете, достаточно пересыхания в тропиках и субтропиках, зависящих от муссонов и водных бассейнов десятка крупных рек, которые либо сильно истощены, либо загрязнены, либо на грани полного пересыхания.




> Блин как они дойдут та все до нас пешком то? Помню из истории когда Тамерлан пошел войной на Золотую Орду то он встал перед сложной задачей как ему переправить сове огромное войско через казахские степи, так ка нужно было кормить и поить как людей, так и скот. А численность его войска максимум составляла 200 тыс человек, а тут многомиллионная армия беженцев пешочком пойдет


Так они не в один день встанут и пойдут. Этот процесс будет растянут на годы или десятилетия, сначала возрастет волна незаконной эмиграции. Т.е. на улицах Российских городов, вместо привычных нам уже таджиков и узбеков, мы все чаще начнем видеть китайцев, индийцев, иранцев, курдов, которые будут создавать свои анклавы в городах и селах, и помогать перебираться своим многочисленным родственникам. Когда совсем уже будет плохо, то пойдут на север целыми караванами к источникам пресной воды, будут палаточные лагеря беженцев, число которых будет расти и т.п. Со стороны Китая и Турции, вполне возможна экспансия военного характера. Что касается Тамерлана, то с тех пор много воды утекло и в странах Центральной Азии появились асфальтированные шоссе, а коней заменили автобусы, грузовики и другой автотранспорт. 




> Не дойдут до нас эти миллионы пешком, и не машинах не доедут тоже.


И дойдут и доедут.

P.S. Если обратить внимание на риторику некоторых лидеров развитых стран, то уже сейчас поднимаются вопросы, связанные с проблемами массовой эмиграции. Этот вопрос, вполне может оттеснить на второй план внутренние экономические проблемы этих стран и проблему международного терроризма.

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

В Китае уже давно развивается альтернативная энергетика как и  по всей Азии,а Китайцы вообще планируют освоить Луну и  при  их деньгах это  дело недалекого будущего.Вот например круговорот воды в Пекине ;там  вся вода с  канализации очищается и  подается опять-же в систему городского водоснабжения ,я когда  впервые был там  не знал и почистил зубы водой из  крана, но потом  меня  предупредили ,хотя вода не  пахнет и  чистая ,но пить  с крана её конечно не  стоит.Так,что китайцы при их стремительном технологическом развитии найдут выход или в  крайнем  случае подкупив кого надо и  с нашего Байкала чистейшую воду по  трубам начнут перегонять,а  вот Африка конечно гемморой планеты.

----------

Vladiimir (28.01.2012), Велеслав (28.01.2012), Джигме (28.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Должно сбыться предсказание Будды Шакьямуни о том что в будущем люди будут кушать корешки растений. Сейчас о монахи вы едите рис с мясом, но в будущем люди будут кушать корешки выкапывая их из земли. Мы тогда тоже получается застаем хорошее время, когда есть возможность хорошо покушать.

----------

Велеслав (28.01.2012)

----------


## Велеслав

*WOLF*, мне кажется люди с юга до РФ в таких количествах не дойдут. Если будет так как прогнозируете вы, то сначала они будут есть друг друга у себя на родине и только потом кто ни будь может и доберётся до РФ. Но тут вопрос сколько нужно запасов еды на человека что бы пешком преодолеть такое расстояние, пускай даже и по асфальтированной дороге? Ведь если будут перебои с нефтью, то и бензина не будет, соответственно идти придётся пешком либо скот использовать. При этом тех у кого есть скот или велосипед будут тут же грабить и отбирать всё это.
При этом не стоит забывать что в странах Запада не дураки сидят. Такое развитие событий можно будет предвидеть (пускай и не за долго до часа Х) и не дожидаться пока толпы людей пойдут к границам, Как говорил Николо Макиавелли - "Войны нельзя избежать, её лишь можно отсрочить к выгоде вашего противника".
Я не думаю что Западные страны (и Россия в том числе), дадут такой шанс странам третьего мира. Время подлёта МБР намного меньше, чем то время которое потратят переселенцы что бы дойти до северных регионов планеты.
Ну это я всё про Индию и их соседей, а вот с Китаем да, проблемы могут быть.
Плюс у Западных стран преимущество, по их территориям маловероятно нанесение ядерного удара, ведь эта территория так всем нужна.

Вообще интересная дискуссия вышла, с удовольствием всех прочитал. С каждым могу и согласиться в чём то и поспорить.
Хочу поделиться с вами некоторыми фильмами которые видел за последний год, которые так или иначе затрагивают тему нашего ближайшего будущего.
Если кто осилит, хотелось бы услышать мнение присутствующих.

Начну с этого:



Отдельно хочу выделить этот фильм (точнее что то вроде трейлера, где рассказывается основная идея), на меня он произвёл довольно сильное впечатление:
http://video.mail.ru/mail/wsd2000/246/145.html
Если стало интересно то вот ссылка http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqdHfExJnHs его разбили на много частей, тут более целиковый вариант (разбили всего на 3 части) http://rutube.ru/tracks/3351103.html
На торрентах не нашел, если кто видал скиньте ссылку пожалуйста. Ну и Вконтакте он вроде есть.

Ну и раз обсуждали Жака Фреско и его "Проект Венеру".
То вот Дух Времени 3 если кто ещё не смотрел:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC-TlSMoaew
Там много обсуждают и анархо-коммунистические темы, которые успели и все вы затронуть в самом начале.

А вчера ещё вот этот фильм посмотрел http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3379990
Называется Collapse, он более пессимистичный, в том же духе что и мнение *WOLF*'a. Вроде тоже вконтакте есть.

----------

Джигме (28.01.2012), Леонид Ш (28.01.2012), Фил (30.01.2012)

----------


## Велеслав

> а теперь представьте, что жара будет не год, а пять... и не только в России, и например в Китае и где-нибудь в Бразилии...... тогда действительно толпы экологических беженцев пойдут за пресной водой.... даже пулеметы их не остановят... их будет миллионы и миллионы....


Если у них воды не будет совсем, то никуда они не дойдут, не хватит сил и ресурсов просто выбраться из своей перенаселённой, а потому агрессивной среды.
Сейчас нет глобальных перебоев с едой и водой в большинстве густо населённых странах и городах, а среда в них всё равно очень агрессивная. Это закон, чем больше людей живёт в одном месте, тем тяжелее и меньше всем достаётся ресурсов и территории.
А если начнётся коллапс, то большинство просто не выберутся из мегаполисов, города будут своеобразной ловушкой.



> Интересное интервью с Жаком Фреско, но все таки один вопрос во всех этих анархическо-хипистских парадигмах мне всегда непонятен. Вот его главная идея, денег не надо, а каждый будет работать там, где ему нравиться. 
> А "нигде не нравится работать" такой вариант возможен? И что с такими тогда делать, отстреливать?
> Как быть с "непопулярными" профессиями (ассенизатор, первое что приходит в голову  ), кому "понравится"?
> 
> В кибуцах все живут анархически дружно и весело, но у них там и то электронные псевдо-деньги есть (на карточках).


*"На ряду с заключением о побудительном мотиве вноситься распространённое утверждение о том, что если не будет внешнего давления на человека что бы он зарабатывал на жизнь, то он просто будет сидеть и ничего не делать и превратиться в толстого и ленивого дурачка. Это абсурд. Система ручного труда, которая существует сегодня, фактически является причиной лени, но не решает эту проблему.":*



P.S. Кстати в сети полно видео с Жаком Фреско, где он всё подробно рассказывает, так что статьями не ограничивайтесь.

Вот видео 1974 года например:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRXKQS6RNP0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkVrImbc1lg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmRp7WV8RQk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE47f...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnsJp...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcyWvKfDGog

Канал Проекта Венеры на youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheVenusProjectRUS

Много есть в Духе Времени Приложение 2008 (Zeitgeist Addendum 2008)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBdlUq7kPas

Кстати Проект Венера прекратил своё сотрудничество с движением Дух времени.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhWeK...eature=related

P.S. Я всё же ещё надеюсь, что все эти идеи Трансгуманизма, Технологической Сингулярности, Всеобщей Автоматизации, и.т.д. - могут быть реализованы на практике и дату хоть какой то выход из этого тупика.

----------

Фил (30.01.2012)

----------


## Велеслав

В тему пессимистическо-апокалипсических прогнозов:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwELajFteTo&ob=av2e

Кстати *WOLF*, вы слышали про Анархо-Примитивизм? Если нет, думаю вам будет интересно почитать.
Вот неплохой фильм затрагивающий проблемы потребления, истощения ресурсов, и т.д.
Surplus: Terrorized into Being Consumers (Излишки: Терроризм потребления)
http://video.yandex.ru/users/rayto-nov/view/44
Перевод правда очень плохой, лучше смотреть с субтитрами:
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=542975

----------

Леонид Ш (28.01.2012), Фил (30.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Кстати *WOLF*, вы слышали про Анархо-Примитивизм? Если нет, думаю вам будет интересно почитать.
> Вот неплохой фильм затрагивающий проблемы потребления, истощения ресурсов, и т.д.
> Surplus: Terrorized into Being Consumers (Излишки: Терроризм потребления)
> http://video.yandex.ru/users/rayto-nov/view/44
> Перевод правда очень плохой, лучше смотреть с субтитрами:
> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=542975


Про анархо-позитивизм не слышал, как-то не очень интересуюсь политикой и всякими общественными и политическими движениями. 

Фильм посмотрел. Что могу сказать, конечно импонирует добровольный отказ некоторых людей от потребления, я сам уже несколько лет живу, сведя потребление к минимуму, но это должно идти изнутри, нельзя это навязать искусственно, а самое главное важен профит, которым для меня например, является принципиальный отказ от любой работы, от любых материальных, социальных и общественных устремлений и траты всего своего времени на то, что мне интересно. 

То, что в качестве идеала показывается Куба - это утопия. Во-первых, те кто уже потребляют в десятки раз больше чем нужно, в Европе и Северной Америке, не откажутся потреблять, во-вторых миллиарды тех, кто не имеет возможности потреблять, спят и видят как они будут потреблять, они стремятся к этому. 

В фильме проскальзывает идея дауншифтинга, которая мне тоже импонирует, мол человечество развивало технологии, чтобы избавиться от тяжелого труда, а в идеале полностью механизировать и роботизировать все сферы, чтобы вместо работы заниматься любимым, делом, творчеством, духовно развиваться, а на деле такое развитие технологий не освободило массово людей, а лишь простимулировало потребление, и теперь люди стали работать еще больше, набирать пожизненных ссуд и кредитов на кабальных условиях и т.п. 

Конечно я двумя руками ЗА бесплатное образование, медицину, жилье и карточную систему выдачи продуктов и одежды, ибо считаю, что кроме крыши над головой, чашки риса, куска хлеба, небольшого количества овощей или мяса в день, одного комплекта обуви и одежды на 10-15 лет, достаточно для каждого человека - если при этом не работать, а заниматься тем чем нравится. Но есть одно НО, на той же Кубе или в Северной Корее, вы будете *работать* те же 8 часов в день, только не за деньги а за продуктовый набор, что сводит на нет, идею дауншифтинга. И по сути в таком обществе нет никакой свободы, и единственный плюс - пониженное потребление, но этот плюс, к сожалению идет в пользу тех кто потребляет, т.к. это ничего не меняет в глобальном масштабе планеты, ведь кто-то отказался от потребления, а кто-то не откажется никогда и будет потреблять за 50 человек. В подобных обществах вас однозначно будут вынуждать работать, а если вы откажетесь, то отправитесь работать в принудительном порядке в трудовой лагерь, чтобы работать за уменьшенную пайку.

----------

Alex (29.01.2012), Фил (30.01.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Конечно я двумя руками ЗА бесплатное образование, медицину, жилье и карточную систему выдачи продуктов и одежды, ибо считаю, что кроме крыши над головой, чашки риса, куска хлеба, небольшого количества овощей или мяса в день, одного комплекта обуви и одежды на 10-15 лет, достаточно для каждого человека - если при этом не работать, а заниматься тем чем нравится.


А если какому-то человеку нравиться заниматься бегом? А другому нравиться кушать мясо? А третьему нравиться переодеваться каждый день? А что насчет сигарет и водки?

----------

Фил (30.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

И еще в фильме постоянно призывают к уничтожению и разрушению имущества. Это уж точно не по буддистски, и в конечном счете будет только на пользу глобальной экономике, т.к. восстановление того самого имущества - это новые подряды, заказы, рабочие места, выплаты страховых компенсаций и т.п.

----------

Фил (30.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А если какому-то человеку нравиться заниматься бегом? А другому нравиться кушать мясо? А третьему нравиться переодеваться каждый день? А что насчет сигарет и водки?


Если кому-то нравиться, что-то большее чем дают по карточкам, то вперед за кредитами, работать, мутить бизнес и т.п. Т.е. человеку нужно дать свободу выбора между обществом потребления и минимумом для выживания. Если всех уравнивать под одну гребенку, заставляя работать за еду и равный для всех минимум благ, то такая система долго не протянет, что показал опыт СССР. Если же наоборот, промывать мозги круглые сутки, навязывая с самого детства бесконечную погоню за потреблением, что сейчас происходит в большинстве стран, то получается то, что уже практически получилось - полное истощение ресурсов, истребление экосистемы и грядущий закат человеческой цивилизации. Идеальной могла бы быть золотая середина, когда часть людей гонится за потреблением, но законодательно установлены некие пределы и ограничения, вроде супер-прогрессивной шкалы налогов и т.п., чтобы было выгодно быть средне-богатым, а роскошно-богатым уже невозможно, но в то же время чтобы и бедные люди, либо люди не желающие работать - в пользу отказа от погони за благами, могли получать некий минимум, достаточный для выживания. 
Но это конечно же тоже утопия, на деле мы имеем то, что имеем.

----------

Ersh (29.01.2012), Фил (30.01.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

Удивительно как люди подпадают под зомбешку.  :Frown:  жесть  :Frown: 
Знаете кого бояться китайцы? Нас с вами!
Европейцы так же в полной уверенности, что на них русские рано или поздно нападут.

А прежде чем рассуждать про ресурсы неплохо было бы на них посмотреть своими глазами. Огромные территории Сибири и Севера ДВ пустуют не от хорошей жизни.
Неосвоенных территорий полно и в Китае, а Тибет им лет 200 еще пережевывать? Рядом еще менее развитые чем Россия Монголия и Казахстан.
Так почему же китайцы нападут именно на нас?
Потому что мы читаем советские газеты и боимся того чего не понимаем.  :Frown:

----------

Джигме (30.01.2012), Фил (30.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (29.01.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> Посмотрите фильм. Посмотрите в сети объемы потребления природных ресурсов крупнейшими индустриальными государствами за последнее десятилетие, Китаем например. Гляньте, на демографические прогнозы по увеличению населения планеты. Почитайте статьи про пересыхание рек, от пресноводных ресурсов которых зависит почти половина населения Земного шара, и около половины посевов. И т.д. и т.п.
> Пресная вода для орошения и питья, единовременно закончится в реках и водоносных слоях почвы, большинства стран, расположенных в низких широтах, которые по совместительству являются самыми населенными, и это случится раньше чем закончатся запасы нефти, газа и угля. Чуть позже к засухе присоединятся подъем уровня мирового океана и парниковый эффект.
> Важны не цифры, а тенденция. Возможно это случиться на несколько десятилетий позже, но это неизбежно. Человечество так устроено, что будет эксплуатировать ресурсы до последнего, гонясь за сиюминутными прибылями и благополучием, а когда ресурсов начнет катастрофически не хватать, то более сильные начнут истреблять более слабых в борьбе за оставшиеся ресурсы.
> Конечно, это мое обывательское ИМХО, составленное на основе общедоступной информации, и я ни сколько не претендую на научную точность моих прогнозов.


Живу в деревне, рядом поле не паханное, лес, река, заказник - звери ходят. Плотность населения .... А-уу... не большая. И все это 65 км от Москвы.
А вот как в Москве в пробках пол дня посижу так тоже мысли про конец света в голову лезут  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (30.01.2012), Фил (30.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Fyodor, зомбежка здесь ни при чем, и китайцев я не боюсь  :Smilie:  Это элементарная математика: когда пересохнут Янцзы, Хуанхэ, Сицзян и еще несколько рек поменьше в центральном и восточном Китае, то большая часть китайцев останется без запасов пресной воды и возможностей земледелия. Страны южнее Китая тоже перенаселены, остается Внутренняя Монголия, Монголия, Средяя Азия и Российский Дальний Восток, но и там возможности земледелия, уступают Восточному Китаю в несколько раз. К слову на Дальнев Востоке России, проживает около 6 миллионов граждан РФ, даже без всякой войны, при начале массовой текучей нелегальной эмиграции, количество китайцев быстро превзойдет, количество граждан РФ в регионе.

Про истребление села, и советского сельского хозяйства, дерьмократическими деятелями 90х-2000х я знаю не по наслышке, бывал в деревнях и видел во что они превратились. Но в любом случае возможности земледелия в умеренном климате, не идут ни в какое сравнение с урожайностью в более низких широтах, где собирается по несколько урожаев в год, при несравненно меньших затратах. Я не сомневаюсь, что при восстановлении сельского хозяйства в России, Украине и Казахстане на уровень времен СССР, можно свободно прокормить население этих стран, без импорта продовольствия, и даже в урожайные годы экспортировать продовольствие, которым можно будет накормить еще 100-200 миллионов человек, но никак не 3-4 миллиарда, если начнется массовый голод. Экспортные возможности Европы, США, Канады, ЮАР, Новой Зеландии, и некоторых экваториальных стран, тоже не безграничны.

----------

Фил (30.01.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

WOLF, я не в состоянии обсуждать водные ресурсы Китая т.к. Китай большой,
а я не специалист в столь специфичной области.
Но на правах человека только что вернувшегося из Китая могу сказать, что с проблемой
пересыхания Янцзы они справятся лучше чем мы с проблемой пересыханием Волги или Оки.

----------

Читтадхаммо (30.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Но на правах человека только что вернувшегося из Китая могу сказать, что с проблемой
> пересыхания Янцзы они справятся лучше чем мы с проблемой пересыханием Волги или Оки.


Я буду рад если все будет хорошо, и апокалиптические прогнозы не сбудутся.

----------

Джигме (30.01.2012)

----------


## Фил

> но в то же время чтобы и бедные люди, либо люди не желающие работать - в пользу отказа от погони за благами, могли получать некий минимум, достаточный для выживания.


 Wolf, вот у меня такое предчувствие, что вот этих вот "люди не желающие работать" их будет 90%  :Smilie:  Куда ни кинь, всюду клин. И хорошо тогда, если останутся "потреблянцы", которые ради мерседеса будут их прогрессивным налогом спонсировать.  :Frown:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Wolf, вот у меня такое предчувствие, что вот этих вот "люди не желающие работать" их будет 90%  Куда ни кинь, всюду клин. И хорошо тогда, если останутся "потреблянцы", которые ради мерседеса будут их прогрессивным налогом спонсировать.


Не думаю, что таких дауншифтеров, готовых отказаться почти от всех материальных благ, дохода, развлечений, социального положения, семьи, ради творчества или духовного развития, набралось бы 90% или даже 10%, а то в монастыри бы очереди стояли. К слову, я трачу в год примерно столько, сколько рядовой москвич за 2 недели, многие ли готовы так жить? Не думаю.

----------

Фил (30.01.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Идеальной могла бы быть золотая середина, когда часть людей гонится за потреблением, но законодательно установлены некие пределы и ограничения, вроде супер-прогрессивной шкалы налогов и т.п., чтобы было выгодно быть средне-богатым, а роскошно-богатым уже невозможно, но в то же время чтобы и бедные люди, либо люди не желающие работать - в пользу отказа от погони за благами, могли получать некий минимум, достаточный для выживания.


WOLF, ваша идея о "золотой середине" напоминает американский фильм-утопию «Эквилибриум» (англ. Equilibrium от лат. aequus — равный, libra — весы). Неужели идеи буддизма Вас натолкнули на это?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> WOLF, ваша идея о "золотой середине" напоминает американский фильм-утопию «Эквилибриум» (англ. Equilibrium от лат. aequus — равный, libra — весы). Неужели идеи буддизма Вас натолкнули на это?


Нет идеи буддизма, тут ни при чем. Я просто по ходу дискуссии придумал такой вариант, не отрицая его утопичность и невозможность.

----------


## Chikara

> Я просто по ходу дискуссии придумал такой вариант, не отрицая его утопичность и невозможность.


Согласен с вами, что это была бы полная утопия-жесть. Не дай бог такому вновь случиться.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Согласен с вами, что это была бы полная утопия-жесть.


Почему жесть? Это, на мой взгляд было бы самое лучшее мироустройство, когда бы самых богатых облагали увеличенным налогом, ограничивая их сверх-аппетиты, а на эти средства поддерживали минимум благ для бедных и нуждающихся. 




> Не дай бог такому вновь случиться.


А что, такое разве уже случалось? Если вы имеете в виду СССР, то там такого не было, чтобы желающие могли гнаться за богатством и потреблением. Но из реально существующих систем, СССР - это самое лучшее, что знало человечество. При СССР самые богатые не сильно отрывались от основной массы, но зато не было бедности и нищеты. Главный минус СССР, это невозможность самовыражаться людям, жаждущим потреблять и заниматься частным предпринимательством. Если бы вместо идиотской по исполнению горбачевской перестройки, мягко и постепенно ввели частное предпринимательство, и не сдали позиции враждебной блокаде капиталистических стервятников, то сейчас мы бы жили в обновленном СССР, а не в разрушенной России, скатившейся на уровень банановой республики.

P.S. Большое спасибо СССР за счастливое детство, и за все самое лучшее и светлое в жизни.

----------

Alex (30.01.2012), Vladiimir (30.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (30.01.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Почему жесть? Это, на мой взгляд было бы самое лучшее мироустройство, когда бы самых богатых облагали увеличенным налогом, ограничивая их сверх-аппетиты, а на эти средства поддерживали минимум благ для бедных и нуждающихся. 
> 
> Но из реально существующих систем, СССР - это самое лучшее, что знало человечество.


Кстати, это отчасти уже реализовано в таких странах как Дания. Налог 63% на самых богатых + 25% налог на продаж от всего. И эта система мне кажется лучше, чем то, что было при СССР. К сожалению, я не думаю, что это реально и для остальных стран с более "индивидуальным" менталитетом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2012)

----------


## Велеслав

> Не думаю, что таких дауншифтеров, готовых отказаться почти от всех материальных благ, дохода, развлечений, социального положения, семьи, ради творчества или духовного развития, набралось бы 90% или даже 10%, а то в монастыри бы очереди стояли. К слову, я трачу в год примерно столько, сколько рядовой москвич за 2 недели, многие ли готовы так жить? Не думаю.


Дело в том что в таких городах как Москва или Питер наблюдается немного другого рода тенденция.
Это связанно с высокими ценами на жильё и его съём. Люди сдают свою жил площадь и уезжают в одну из Азиатских стран, а потом не спеша передвигаются из одной страны в другую, так некоторые годами путешествуют и не появляются на родине, оплачивая коммунальные услуги через интернет и таким же образом получая деньги от квартирантов. И вот оказывается они себя Дауншифтерами не считают, они взяли другое слово из английского языка для самоидентификации  - Тревеливинг.




> Здравствуйте, Аджей и Маша. Все чаще и чаще я слышу о «тревеливинге». Пожалуй, он уже стал быстрорастущим трендом в сфере самостоятельных путешествий. Давайте для начала проясним: что такое «тревеливинг» и кто такие «тревеливеры»?
> 
> Аджей: Тревеливинг — это образ жизни людей, которые любят путешествовать самостоятельно без спешки, останавливаясь в интересных местах на месяц-два или даже дольше, если понравится. Благодаря таким длинным срокам, этот вид путешествий довольно бюджетен — вместо отеля можно снять квартиру или дом, которые будут в разы дешевле и при том качественнее. 
> 
> Маша: Соответственно, тревеливеры — это люди, не привязанные к одному месту, любознательные и легкие на подъем космополиты. Обычно это те, которые могут зарабатывать удаленно. Не стоит путать тревеливеров с дауншифтерами. Концепция другая, но общее есть: происходит переоценка ценностей, на первый план выходит интересная жизнь в «здесь и сейчас», а не погоня за понтами.
> 
> — Про дауншифтеров, которые лежат с ноутбуками на пляжах Гоа или Таиланда и настраиваются на одну волну со Вселенной, я уже не раз слышал. А вот заимствованный из иностранного языка термин «тревеливер» неуверенной поступью младенца только входит в русский лексикон. В чем кардинальное различие между тревеливером и дауншифтером? 
> 
> Аджей: *Дауншифтер — это тот, кто бросает высокий пост, банковские счета и огромные квартиры в пользу дома в деревне с печкой и водой из колодца, а иногда и в пользу палатки. То есть дауншифтинг — это отказ от материальных благ и путешествия тут не причем, хотя дауншифтинг часто к ним приводит. 
> ...


Источник: http://onetraveller.ru/interview/tra...az-zhizni.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2012)

----------


## Велеслав

> Wolf, вот у меня такое предчувствие, что вот этих вот "люди не желающие работать" их будет 90%  Куда ни кинь, всюду клин. И хорошо тогда, если останутся "потреблянцы", которые ради мерседеса будут их прогрессивным налогом спонсировать.


Дело в том что при гипотетическом Коммунизме не нужно будет горбатится на новый мерс или ещё на что то.
Например сделали стиральную машинку которая стирает без порошка, но её не выпустили на рынок, ибо не выгодно, ведь они на порошке с каждой семьи зарабатывают в год наверно столько же сколько стоит машинка. С принтерами вроде та же самая тема была. И так со всем. Им нужно создавать что то новое и рекламировать что бы покупали, но при этом в реальности не сильно отличное от старого, иначе издержки на производственной линии будут высокими. Короче иллюзия нового, но зато уровень продаж высокий. Так и переводятся ресурсы планеты.
Уже сейчас есть материалы которые могут служить десятилетиями, но из них не будут шить одежду или делать турбины для ГЭС, ведь чем быстрее они изнашиваются, тем чаще их нужно менять, тем больше заработает завод производитель.
Получается парадоксальная ситуация. Современная капиталистическая модель могла быть оправданна в то время когда таких технологий не было, но при этом на те же американские автомобили 50-60 годов была сначала пожизненная гарантия, потом гарантия на 100 лет, потом эти цифры начали стремительно сокращаться и какие теперь гарантии даёт завод производитель? 3 года в среднем. И это при том что сейчас есть больше технических возможностей свести весь брак к минимуму. Получается что 50 лет назад мы имели меньшее население, не имели современных технологий но технику делали очень долговечную. А сейчас население растёт, потребности растут, технологии есть - но товары заведомо делают с низким сроком службы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2012), Читтадхаммо (07.02.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

Люди в любом случае исчезнут, мы можем спорить только о сроках. Пусть даже при идеальном варианте возникновения у них "сверхмудрости" это совпадет с концом вселенной. Но раз за все время развития цивилизации у человечества такой мудрости так и не появилось или она не укоренилась, то не стоит этого ждать и в будущем. И потому времени осталось не так много. Человечество исчезнет именно в силу своего основополагающего принципа - эгоизма, а эгоизм всегда саморазрушителен. Я действительно думаю, что человечество это не венец творения, а раковая опухоль - страшная и совершенно тупая в своей безысходности. Это не исправить принципиально.

----------


## Кунсанг

Люди может и исчезнут но появиться потом должны снова если полностью исчезнут, иначе Будда сказал неправду что придет следом за ним Будда Майтрейя и будет учить людей Дхарме. А поскольку Будда никогда не врал то люди продолжат жить в этом мире. В этом мире будет учить Дхарме 1000 будд говорится. Майтрейя только пятый вроде. Еще только все начинается в этой благой кальпе прихода 1000 будд. Возможно все люди исчезнут на земле. Она придет в себя от потрясения, оживет снова и потом откуда нибудь из космоса опять люди заселятся :Smilie:

----------

